# Need help getting an HD picture on my TV



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

I have a new direct TV HD-DVR. I already have a Mitsubishi TC HD-1080, Model No WS-55805 and a Denon AVR-4800 receiver. I have connect all the components, but on the back of my TV I connect the audio cables to the HD audio jacks and I have a yellow video cable from the Denon receiver connected to the non-HD video jack. When I attempt to connect the yellow video cable to the HD video port, I do not get a picture. There is an HCTV control port that is not in use on the TV. I suspect this needs to be used, but 1) I do not have that type of cable and 2) even if I had that cable, I would not know where that needs to be connected. 

Please Help.

Thanks
Paul


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi Paul and welcome to the Shack!

That yellow cable is a composite video connection and it only carries a standard definition signal, not HD. You will need to use the component video input/outputs from the HD-DVR to the Receiver then from the Receiver to the TV. The component is the red, green and blue RCA connections.


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

You need to use one of the two component video connections. They each use a 3 RCA cable set which need to be good quality 75 ohm video rated cables. A decent component video cable set by Philips, RCA, AR, etc brand available at Radio Shack, Wal-Mart, etc will do just fine.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

As stated, you need to use an HDMI, DVI, or component (Red, Green, Blue plugs) cable. When it comes time to buy, check out monoprice.com, and Episode 1 of my podcast may help you with your cable questions.


----------

